# La Pavoni Europiccola naked portafilter



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm considering buying a naked portafilter for my machine. I've done a big of browsing but can't seem to find anyone in the UK selling those. Anyone knows where those can be found?

Furthermore, does anyone here have experience with this kind of setup (Pavoni w/ naked portafilter)?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Coffee hit offer a service where they will turn a regular PF into a naked one. http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/make-my-portafilter-naked/p248

If you are able to source a regular PF, you could send it to them to get stripped down


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi uma_bica. I have a naked portafilter for my gaggia factory (rebadged europiccola) and really like it.

I made mine myself as there were two with my machine when I bought it.

To make it I used a regular hole saw on a pillar drill and a fair amount of patience! It takes a while to get through the chrome but I think it's brass underneath which is a lot faster. Don't expect to use the hole saw again afterwards though!

Here's a video I made a good while ago of one of the better shots I've had from my Factory:






And a pic:


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Quite neat! If manage to get a fairly cheap one I might try something like that as well. Unfortunately the portafilters for the pavoni seem to be quite expensive







... and I'd like to keep the original one as it is.


----------

